# Celsius Resources, minera Cobalto



## DDT (13 Nov 2017)

Llevo acciones en esta minera australiana que ha encontrado cobalto en Namibia. 
Ahora está en trading halt : suspensión hasta el miércoles. Creo que será algo gordo.


----------



## DDT (17 Nov 2017)

Actualizo: anoche subió un 6%, cotización actual 0.092 AUD.
La espero en 0.15 a final de año.:rolleye:
También me llama la atención 88 energy. ¿alguna opinión?


----------



## Statusquo (20 Nov 2017)

DDT dijo:


> Actualizo: anoche subió un 6%, cotización actual 0.092 AUD.
> La espero en 0.15 a final de año.:rolleye:
> También me llama la atención 88 energy. ¿alguna opinión?



¿Su valor no oscila demasiado para la información que expones?


----------



## DDT (20 Nov 2017)

Statusquo dijo:


> ¿Su valor no oscila demasiado para la información que expones?



Pues la verdad es que si, hay mucho intradia y tiene mucha volatilidad. Debe ser porque todavía está en fase de exploración. Yo tengo toda la confianza, incluso compré la semana pasada a 0.097 pensando ingenuamente que ya rompia los 10 centavos.... (error de pardilla principiante).
Mi primer paquete lo compré a 0.048 a finales de agosto y no ha dejado de aumentar. Piensa que lleva un más de un 8000% en lo que va de año.
En fin que ya se que es arriesgada pero el éxito es para los valientes¡


----------



## DDT (23 Nov 2017)

Actualizo: ayer rompió los 10c, ahora ya está en 0,12. Subida del 33% anoche.
Me voy a esperar mientras me decido que hacer, ganas me vienen de meter mis últimos ahorrillos.


----------



## DDT (30 Nov 2017)

Actualizo: ya está en 0.13.
Previsión: seguirá aumentando. Ya están haciendo los primeros ensayos de extracción de cobalto y cobre.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (1 Dic 2017)

lapergola34union dijo:


> os cuento que con esas subidas solo se logra decontrolar la economiaa por lo que os recomiendo desarrollo sustentable



Si tu criterio es tan malo como tu ortografía debe haberte ido muy mal en la vida.


----------



## DDT (28 Dic 2017)

Actualizo: 0.13.
Ultima llamada para quien quiera comprar antes de que se disparen.....
Yo compré un pequeño paquetito en 0.11 la semana pasada. Que pena no tener más ahorros....


----------



## La Tabiques (28 Dic 2017)

DDT dijo:


> Actualizo: 0.13.
> Ultima llamada para quien quiera comprar antes de que se disparen.....
> Yo compré un pequeño paquetito en 0.11 la semana pasada. Que pena no tener más ahorros....



Échale un vistazo a free-Port mc moran Tiker fcx 

Es una minera de cobre y oro , por lo visto el cobalto se
Extrae en minas de oro como subproducto tiene muy buena pinta


----------



## DDT (18 Ene 2018)

Actualizo: seguimos en 0,13 centavos de dolar australiano.
Se esperan subidas

Cobalt Exploration Underway and Assays Flowing in for CLA | The Next Small Cap


----------



## lacuentaatras (20 Ene 2018)

me meto a 14.....


por lo general donde apuesto peto....::


----------



## DDT (27 Feb 2018)

Actualizo.
De momento mi gozo en un pozo. Bajamos inexplicablemente y ahora estamos en 0.105. 
Esta semana se espera una actualización (más resultados de exploración en pozos). El JORC previsto para marzo. El Jorc viene a ser como un informe de los resultados y previsión de viabilidad de la mina. 
Sigo optimista. Los precios del cobalto siguen subiendo.


----------



## DDT (23 Mar 2018)

Precio de la tonelada de cobalto en subida libre y acercándose a los 100000 dólares.
Celsius con sus tiras y aflojas va tirando también para arriba. Anoche cerró en 0.14 dólares australianos.
La semana que viene que es la última de marzo puede estar interesante.


----------



## Nerblu (23 Mar 2018)

Una pregunta a todos aquellos que estais en el mercado australiano.. con que broker operais para este mercado? porque en degiro directamente no proporciona datos a tiempo real y a part la comision para chicharros australianos es brutal 10 € + 0,05% por acción.::


----------



## DDT (25 Mar 2018)

Pues si son 10 +0.05% por acción me parece barato De Giro. Yo las compré con mi banco muchísimo más caras. 
100000x0.05%= 50 €. 50+10=60€. Una ganga para la rentabilidad que van a dar.
Tedndré que aprender a abrirme una cuenta en De Giro.
Ahora mismo me parece más seguro invertir en Australia que en España.


----------



## Nerblu (25 Mar 2018)

Mejor que invertir en España o en el mercado americano ahora mismo..

Os dejo por aqui el video explicando el el projecto de Opuwo en Namibia. Aportan también algunos datos interesantes de la empresa..

Low Emission and Technology Minerals Conference - YouTube


----------



## DDT (1 Abr 2018)

Si, ese es nuestro CEO Brendan Borg dando conferencias por todo el mundo intentando promocionar a Celsius. Se lo curra bastante ya que él mismo tiene 16 millones de acciones. 
Entretanto los simples mortales estamos esperando la publicación del JORC que parece se retrasará una o dos semanas. 
¡Aún estais a tiempo de comprar!


----------



## DDT (2 Abr 2018)

Around 74% of the value of Celsius’s project is in its cobalt content, with the remainder in copper. This is unusually biased towards cobalt (the vast majority of cobalt production is a by-product of copper and nickel mining) giving Celsius far greater exposure to cobalt than many of its competitors during a time of high pricing, and the fact this isn’t a pure-play offers some security against cobalt price corrections in the future. In Core Consultants’ opinion, Opuwo is one of the most prospective new cobalt projects in Africa.
https://www.coreconsultantsgroup.com/stable-african-cobalt-supply/
Consultora Core Consultants hablando de Celsius.


----------



## DDT (12 Abr 2018)

En trading halt ya que se espera anuncio para el lunes 16. Cerramos en 0.16. A ver que pasa la semana que viene-
Lacuentaatrás: espero que mantengas posiciones.

ASX Compliance Pty Limited
ABN 26 087 780 489
Level 40, Central Park
152-158 St Georges Terrace
Perth WA 6000
Home - Australian Securities Exchange - ASX
Customer service 13 12 79
MARKET RELEASE
12 April 2018
Celsius Resources Limited
TRADING HALT
The securities of Celsius Resources Limited (the “Company”) will be placed in Trading Halt Session State at the request of the Company, pending the release of an announcement by the Company. Unless ASX decides otherwise, the securities will remain in Trading Halt Session State until the earlier of the commencement of normal trading on Monday 16 April 2018 or when the announcement is released to the market.
Security Code: CLA
Dawn James
Adviser, Listings Compliance (Perth)
Level 3, 216 St Georges Terrace, P: +61 8 6188 8181
Perth WA 6000 F: +61 8 6188 8182
PO Box 7054, Cloisters Square, info@celsiusresources.com.au
Perth WA 6850 Celsius Resources
12 April 2018
ASX Market Announcements
By email: tradinghaltsperth@asx.com.au
Dear Sir/Madam,
TRADING HALT REQUEST
CELSIUS RESOURCES LIMITED (ASX: CLA/CLAO)
The company requests a trading halt in respect of all its listed securities for up to 2 business days, effective immediately, pending release of a maiden JORC compliant Mineral Resource for the Opuwo Cobalt Project.
The company expects to make this announcement at any time before market open on Monday 16th April 2018 after which time it would expect its securities to be trading.
The company is not aware of any reason why the trading halt should not be granted.
Yours faithfully,
Melanie Ross
Company Secretary


----------



## lacuentaatras (16 Abr 2018)

SEVILLA2014 dijo:


> Poner un poco más de información, no vale comprar un acción simplemente porque suba. *Hay que mirar los proyectos que tienen y las perspectivas*. Parece buena opción, tengo que informarme algo más. EL cobalto tendrá mucha demanda como el litio. La miraré, pero estaría bien que pongais las noticias.
> Tengo Metalicity que también explotarán Zinc, otro metal con demanda.
> Saludos



eso se lo dejamos a usted que lo hace a las mil maravillas...

+40%


----------



## DDT (16 Abr 2018)

http://www.celsiusresources.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/CLA-20180416-External.pdf.
Informe de 11 páginas de Hartleys sobre Celsius Resources publicado el 16 de abril de 2018.
La estimación de cobalto de la mina ha multiplicado por 4 lo previsto.
Ahora a ver como se comporta la acción hasta el próximo paso el ""Scoping study" que se espera en 3-4 meses.
Felicidades lacuentaatrás. ¿piensas mantener a largo plazo? ¿o vender para consolidar ganancias?


----------



## lacuentaatras (20 Abr 2018)

DDT dijo:


> http://www.celsiusresources.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/CLA-20180416-External.pdf.
> Informe de 11 páginas de Hartleys sobre Celsius Resources publicado el 16 de abril de 2018.
> La estimación de cobalto de la mina ha multiplicado por 4 lo previsto.
> Ahora a ver como se comporta la acción hasta el próximo paso el ""Scoping study" que se espera en 3-4 meses.
> Felicidades lacuentaatrás. ¿piensas mantener a largo plazo? ¿o vender para consolidar ganancias?



Gracias por las felicidades, pero deselas a don Sevilla....me ha hecho ganar un monton de pasta (relypsa un 200% (5 meses); 130% en un año y sigo con nvidea....78% Hannas....celsius 84% (compre hace 2 meses...)...cemento y geriatricos alemanes, salmones noruegos...con todo me ha hecho ganar no menos de un 30%

Es una puta mina este señor...

y sí, voy a mantener, salvo que don sevilla decrete lo contrario..

Por cierto...palmar palmo con la misma elegancia.....Compre airberlin el día antes de difuntos....y con abengoa igual, compre y bajón del 50%...vendí y subió otro 50%....superadlo!

aun así, en 2 años y y medio, y arriesgando poco: + 40mil de saldo....como filetes gracias a don sevilla....



OLA para Don Sevilla...


----------



## DDT (20 Abr 2018)

El Sevilla GRANDE
Yo también entré en las empresas australianas de ASX y en Hotcopper gracias a él, antes no me sonaban de nada. 
Otra ola para Don Sevilla.

PD: Sevilla, estúdiate bien esta acción , yo le veo potencial para llegar cerca del dolar australiano y rápido, quizás a final de año o principios del año próximo.
Todavía mantengo mis Dakotas(Novo Litio) , estoy con pérdidas pero confio que finalmente ganemos Sepeda y vuelvan a subir.

---------- Post added 20-abr-2018 at 16:14 ----------

El top 20 de Celsius sigue estable, de momento no se prevee ningún movimiento raro como el que vi en Novo Litio antes de perder Sepeda con la salida masiva de Sliptream.....


----------



## DDT (21 Abr 2018)

Resumen hasta la fecha:
Precio acción inicio del hilo 13 nov 2017:0.086, precio actual 0,225. 
Previsión:
Va a seguir subiendo.


----------



## DDT (10 May 2018)

Aquí os paso un resumen que ha hecho un compañero accionista de Celsius Resources sobre la compañia y pronósticos futuribles... por si a alguien le interesa.
A SHORT SUMMARY OF THE CELSIUS RESOURCES (CLA.AX): Plus my own personal view of where the share price may go – (Disclaimer: I am a long term shareholder of CLA and bullish.)

In 2015 Brendan Borg (BB) a respected Australian geologist in the Battery metals field- with a sound history of uncovering and creating successful new projects foresaw, before most other people, that the cobalt price would rise significantly due to a coming world cobalt shortage, which will really bite in around 2020.

The Cobalt Shortage: Cobalt is used in many things: a super alloy in aviation, medical instruments, robotics etc. But most importantly it’s needed in lithium Ion batteries, so demand has grown with the growth of laptops and mobile phones and is now exploding with the coming electric vehicles (EV) and green power revolution. The fast burgeoning growth of EV will lead to a critical shortage of cobalt. Any vehicle/ computer/ phone/ green companies or battery makers who cannot secure cobalt supplies in the future risk going extinct. It is so critical yet its also the most supply constrained of all the battery metals. In my view it will be at least 10 years till any real alternatives to cobalt (if one is even found) can go into widespread enough production to mitigate the coming cobalt price rally. To understand better just do some research on the issue on the web. It’s all well researched and documented if you look. The world produced 112,000 tons of Cobalt last year, but by 2025 demand is slated to reach between 200-300,000 tons. So new reliable sources of cobalt are now in desperate and immediate demand by many huge companies and governments.

Cobalt Supply constraints: The main issue is that 99% of the Worlds cobalt comes as a by-product of Copper or nickel - so to get a ton of cobalt most mines have to produce many, many, tons of copper or nickel. So even if the Cobalt price goes through the roof it does not mean it’s viable to mine more if the main copper and nickel prices don’t add up. Also critically, around 65% of the entire worlds Cobalt supply comes only from The DRC (Congo) a very unstable country with bad infrastructure, government, ethical issues of child labour and a new civil war brewing. So the world is now desperate to locate any new large-scale supplies of cobalt from outside the DRC. Especially the sort of high quality sulphide based Cobalt, low in deleterious materials like CLA has just discovered (that’s best for batteries). Plus CLA’s ore body is has a high ratio of cobalt to copper so its essentially financially cobalt led with the copper/zinc being only a by-product credit.

The CLA story: In 2015 BB started searching worldwide and in 2016 he located a potentially large prospective sulphide cobalt target in Namibia - One of Africa’s most stable mining jurisdictions. This resource had previously been drilled by BB’s old company (Rio Tinto) while exploring for copper. Those few holes and rock samples indicated a potentially huge, DOF (Dolomite Ore formation) ore body containing good cobalt and some copper – but at the time the low price of cobalt made it non-viable so Rio gave it a pass and moved on. BB then cheaply secured the option to this at-the-time unwanted site as the Cobalt price was then low. Back in Australia with some co-investors BB acquired CLA – then a dead shell company listed on the ASX. (Oz stock exchange) They raised some capital, injected the project and started exploration surveys, drilling and metallurgical work

With BB as MD, over the last 14 months CLA has drilled over 180 holes in just a 10km section of the huge 100Km + DOF ore body on its tenements. The holes proved consistent amounts of the best type of Sulphide Cobalt as well as Copper and Zinc. And during the period, just as BB had envisaged, the price of cobalt rose from USD 20,000 to 90,000 a ton which made the project extremely valuable. On 16th April this year CLA announced their Maiden JORC resource. (a JORC is independently confirmed by stock exchange approved specialists) It is now proven as the biggest new Sulphide cobalt resource in the world outside the DRC - and this is just from drilling in less than 10% of their vast potential ore body!! The resource so far has been proven to contain 112 million tons grading 0.11% Co/0.41%Cu/0.4 zinc so far and still remains open to expansion “in all directions”.

The future for CLA: At today prices this announcement just three weeks ago suddenly gave CLA a gross in-ground resource value (with less than 10% of their potential resource even drilled) of around USD 12.6 billion!. The next phase of development to define the resource’s (and CLA’s) extracted value is the Scoping Study. (S.S) This is another independent experts study, which defines how much it will cost to extract (mine) and process the metals for sale. This S.S is now underway and should be completed in late June. It will define the real value of the resource so far and therefore of CLA shares. All indications so far are that the resource is expected to prove very viable to mine profitably. We shall not know for sure until the end of June. If the S.S proves viable, (as I expect), the final phase is to complete a bankable feasibility study (BFS), hopefully by year end, and then to start mining- by around 2020.

Several of the biggest end user companies in the world: car/computer/metals/mining and battery making companies, are all getting more and more desperate for a new reliable supply of good Cobalt. Several are already calling CLA (not the other way around!) to discuss options for either a buy-out of CLA and or a JV whereby they will fund CLA’s mine set-up costs in return for a guaranteed off-take of cobalt. It is unlikely that any major deal will be announced until after the SS. But personally I expect we should see the first bids hopefully coming in later in this year (which will be publically announced) and should move the SP much higher. CLA has just completed a new cash raising giving it 15 million AUD to now fund its SS, so its well funded for further drilling to significantly expand and improve its current resource, and to do the BFS.

CLA share price history: Over the 14 months since the new project started in early 2017, the CLA share Price (SP) has risen gradually with the increasing good news so far, from 2 cents to 20 cents today (from a 2 million AUD market cap start-up to AUD120 million cap today). The SP went as high as 24.5 cents just after the announcement recent maiden resource and is now sitting around 19.5 cents.

My CLA share price (SP) forecast *(Caveat This is all entirely my own personal price forecast which presumes that things will stay more or less normal and that there is no great stock market or cobalt price shocks) - If this remains so, as I anticipate. the CLA S.P should sit around here in the upper teens/ low twenties level for another month or so. However it should then begin to climb again in mid-June-ish in anticipation of a good SS. - From my personal guesswork only, I’m expecting the SS to show low Capex costs, and roughly mining and processing costs (Opex) of around USD 40,000 a ton for cobalt. This could, I’m guessing - give CLA a net value of around AUD 700 mill-1 billion or more – as its only capped now at 120 million that should make the SP move higher again to around 30 cents+ (that would give CLA about a 250 million Market cap (there’s 800 million shares on issue -fully diluted) However, even at 40 cents it would still value CLA significantly cheaper than all its ASX peers–(see attached valuation models on email.).

I would then guess after another period of consolidation in the late summer, the SP should continue to rise towards year end to reach equality with peer valuations – I’d guess to maybe around 40-50 cents – this price would also take into account further drilling which should significantly increase the resource size, plus the likelihood of a big deal with a major end user company would be growing nearer.

Finally (I’d guess towards year end 2018) – If all goes well I would logically expect the first announcements of either a buyout or a JV off-take agreement with a major suitor. I would expect the buyout price to be between AUD 600-800 million which represents around AUD 80 cents to 1$ a share. (That would seem a very reasonable valuation to me) However, If a JV agreement to mine (not a buyout) is agreed on, I would expect the share price to ultimately go significantly higher than 1$. How much higher of course depends upon the cobalt price. (See some attached forecast valuations for SP if mining begins). Some commentators forecast the cobalt price to reach as high as USD 180-200,000 a ton for example, if such a price move happened it could send the CLA share price well over 1$ towards 2$.

The Risks? In my view CLA is now less risky than when it was an explorer with a much cheaper share price. (Many things could go wrong then, and with no asset backing there was a 100% loss potential). The share price is now again cheap and safer as its now underpinned by the massive resource asset. After the SS (if its good) there will be even less risk. This project is rapidly de-risking and becoming more undervalued. I feel the remaining risks are:
1.Scoping Study Risk: If the SS results are not good this share could loose value. Personally I am confident the results will be good. But if you don’t want that risk then wait until after the SS to buy (but the SP could be considerably higher by then if SS is good).
2.Company Risk –If the SS is good I see very little company risk. BB and his advisors/managers plus CLA’s in-country partner and a major shareholder, the top Namibian mining services company Gheko, have proven track records at efficiently developing resources into mines. They are all also big shareholders and they should get the job done with most efficiency for all shareholders.
3.Soverign Risk: I see no significant Sovereign risk in Namibia, It is recognized as one of the best and easiest mining jurisdictions in Africa, so far they have proven themselves a stable, reasonable, pro-mining government with sensible laws and taxes who have never cheated a mine company or -to my knowledge - any other significant foreign investor
4. Cobalt price risk: This is where the potential risk lies. – I’m guessing that if the cobalt price falls below around say USD 40,000 a ton (now USD 90,000) CLA is probably not massively viable and the SP would fall. If after you’re research you think that cobalt will fall - then don’t buy this share!. Conversely if (as I personally expect) - the cobalt price continues to appreciate then the CLA SP could rise way up over 1$. CLA post SS will eventually, in effect become a massive leveraged play on the global cobalt price. We will thrive or die by the cobalt price. And I for one am a Cobalt bull.

See further charts/ peer comparisons / and financial models attached on the email. – For further daily trading news and articles on CLA I suggest you go to the Celcius Resources website, or best for me is the website Hotcopper.com -then go to the CLA thread to see daily market discussion trading info views and articles on CLA, cobalt and Namibia.


----------



## DDT (15 May 2018)

Entrevista a nuestro CEO Brendan Borg:
Global Business Reports - Brendan Borg
De momento estamos en 0,20 dólares australianos, la cosa no se moverá hasta que finalice este viernes la suscripción de acciones preferentes a 0,185 para los accionistas.


----------



## lacuentaatras (16 May 2018)

DDT dijo:


> Entrevista a nuestro CEO Brendan Borg:
> Global Business Reports - Brendan Borg
> De momento estamos en 0,20 dólares australianos, la cosa no se moverá hasta que finalice este viernes la suscripción de acciones preferentes a 0,185 para los accionistas.



celsius...me tenía asustado + 50% (que las tengo al)

me van a salir agujetas de hacerle OLAS al ilustrisimo SEVILLA..

Va "una virtual"


----------



## DDT (22 May 2018)

Actualizo, de momento seguimos igual a 0,20 dólares australianos.
Scoping Study se espera para finales de junio.
Después, "highway to heaven".

PD: es una lástima que nadie más que la cuentaatrás se anime a comprar. Será que no es vuestro destino. Ahí lo dejo, es muy aburrido escribir en un hilo con tan poca participación.
Suerte a tod@s


----------



## vpsn (25 May 2018)

Yo estoy mirando de meterle 1000 eurillos a ver que pasa. Aunque espero correccion.


----------



## DDT (25 May 2018)

No, métele más 1000 euros es muy poco, y compra ya, hazme caso que el mes que viene se
disparan.


----------



## vpsn (25 May 2018)

yo voy a paquetes pequenyos, me ha salvado la vida mas de una vez.


----------



## DDT (25 May 2018)

Pues es una pena. 
Mira que la he recomendado a familiares, amigos,compañeros de trabajo... pero expectuando un afortunado los demás están más interesados en poner su dinero en manos de fondos de pensiones, fondos de bolsa,compra de lotería y otras apuestas o simplemente dejarlo en el banco para que no le de nada de nada.
Tengo que reconocer que antes yo también era así, hasta que afortunadamente vi la luz.
Definitivamente en este país vamos al guano. Nadie es capaz de ver una gran oportunidad ni aunque se la pongas delante de las narices.
Dice el refranero que oso que no se moja el culo no coge peces.


----------



## marvi (28 May 2018)

0.235 primera subida para mí. A ver si empieza a animarse.

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vpsn (30 May 2018)

Tiene que venir correccion, ha subido mucho en los ultimos meses.


----------



## DDT (30 May 2018)

Acaba de corregir anoche, ahora cotiza en 0,22. No creo que corrija mucho más.
La próxima corrección la espero después de un nuevo aumento a finales de junio.
No olvidemos que tienen el primer o segundo depósito más grande de cobalto a nivel mundial después de la República Democrática del Congo.


----------



## vpsn (31 May 2018)

Ves como era mala idea entrar en maximos... Ya llevo varias mineras de estas, y todas son iguales. Chicharros de cuidado.


----------



## Nerblu (31 May 2018)

bajo a 20cnts otra vez.. si llega a 18 cnts recompro a ver


----------



## DDT (31 May 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> Ves como era mala idea entrar en maximos... Ya llevo varias mineras de estas, y todas son iguales. Chicharros de cuidado.



¿A cuánto has entrado?, ostras no pensé que bajara tanto, parece que el soporte está entre 0.18-20. 
No os pongáis nerviosos. Parece que lo que ha pasado es que los Hartleys que al parecer o son tontos del culo o necesitan dinero rápido han vendido 8 millones de acciones baratas que consiguieron via opciones. El problema es que Aesir tiene otros 8 millones, espero que no le dé también por venderlas ahora que entonces la bajada será mayor.
De todos modos, calma,esta es una empresa para ir a largo plazo y no perder los nervios por el camino.

---------- Post added 31-may-2018 at 11:51 ----------

Y si, ahora es un buen momento para comprar más.


----------



## lacuentaatras (31 May 2018)

las tengo a +54%..¿qué haríais?


----------



## Nerblu (31 May 2018)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> las tengo a +54%..¿qué haríais?



Según dicen los eruditos del tema, eso es poco comparado con lo que viene :fiufiu:


----------



## vpsn (1 Jun 2018)

DDT dijo:


> ¿A cuánto has entrado?, ostras no pensé que bajara tanto, parece que el soporte está entre 0.18-20.
> No os pongáis nerviosos. Parece que lo que ha pasado es que los Hartleys que al parecer o son tontos del culo o necesitan dinero rápido han vendido 8 millones de acciones baratas que consiguieron via opciones. El problema es que Aesir tiene otros 8 millones, espero que no le dé también por venderlas ahora que entonces la bajada será mayor.
> De todos modos, calma,esta es una empresa para ir a largo plazo y no perder los nervios por el camino.
> 
> ...



No entre, esperaba a una correccion, y creo que la correccion puede no haber terminado...entrar en maximos en una minera es como comprar todas las papeletas para el sorteo de una punyetazo.

Edito, - 5% hoy, buena correccion, estudiare mas y a ver si es momento de entrar.

Hay una companya parecida AVZ Lithium, minera de litio con el control del posiblemente mas grande terreno con litio. Ha corregido un 50% desde maximos, quiza es mejor meterle ai. Otra parecida es Metalicity con Zinc, esta ha corregido mas de un 50% desde maximos.

creo que ahora mismo son mejores opciones...


----------



## DDT (1 Jun 2018)

Respecto a Celsius ahora cotiza en 0.19. Creemos que hay un soporte en 18.5, un forero australiano llamado Barren Buffet afirma que el soporte está en 16.5.... no sabria deciros, la semana que viene se verá.
Si cae por debajo de 18 será momento para comprar más.
Los fundamentales siguen sólidos a las espera del Scoping Study a finales de junio.
Respecto a las otras dos mineras que recomiendas no las miraré, pero a mi personalmente ahora me interesa más algo en grafito o vanadio.
AVZ está empezando ahora el drilling o sea probando los primeros pozos así que está en el inicio de todo y además está en el Congo donde no está la cosa muy tranquila precisamente.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2018 at 16:47 ----------

Ah no , veo que está mas avanzado, El JORC de AVZ se espera para finales de junio, te puedes esperar y comparar y compra donde más te convenga.... 
De todos modos tienes razón AVZ ha encontrado una bestialidad de litio a alta concentración y poseen el 60%. Pero míratelo bien que son más de 1,8 millones de acciones y 200 millones más de opciones.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2018 at 16:51 ----------

Queria decir 1800 millones de acciones...
Por comparativa CLA tiene 679 millones de acciones y 46 millones de opciones (ahora menos que los Hartleys han vendido 8 millones).


----------



## vpsn (1 Jun 2018)

El tema es que estas companyas son muy volatiles y los movimientos agresivos, la forma de ganar pasta es comprar en las caidas gordas y vender cuando suba. Ir en largo no lo veo ya que muchas veces tardan muuucho tiempo en recuperarse...para volver a caer.

Por cierto vaya foro mas bueno hotcooper.


----------



## DDT (1 Jun 2018)

Desde luego antes de pensar en comprar acciones de ninguna minera, primero de todo mirar en el hilo correspondiente de hotcopper.


----------



## DDT (4 Jun 2018)

Actualizo: cierre hoy en 0.21. 
Ya veremos como va la semana, pero parece cerrada la correción.


----------



## Nerblu (4 Jun 2018)

Parece que si, me quedo fuera con la orden de compra en 0.18. Por la contra he entrado en neometals 0.31, a ver si me da alegrias


----------



## DDT (4 Jun 2018)

Nerblu dijo:


> Parece que si, me quedo fuera con la orden de compra en 0.18. Por la contra he entrado en neometals 0.31, a ver si me da alegrias



Que pena que no entrara tu orden limitada a 0.18, pero puedes comprar a precio de mercado a 0.21. Todavía estas a tiempo de entrar.
Mucha suerte con Neometals.


----------



## Nerblu (26 Jun 2018)

Nos estan dando duro con la guerra comercial ::


----------



## DDT (26 Jun 2018)

Si, están bajando los precios de los metales. El cobalto de 90.000 a 80.000 dólares.... y eso repercute en las compañías mineras.
El precio de la acción ha caido a 0.15.
Si sigue cayendo quizás compre algo más.
De todos modos las proyecciones del cobalto son que aumentará y en Celsius el SS se retrasa para probar una nueva técnica de extracción más económica y no saldrá hasta octubre.
O sea que previsiblemente la acción seguirá cayendo ya que han salido casi todos los cortos que no volverán hasta finales de septiembre. Pero en verano puede haber alguna sorpresa sobre pozos de prueba en la zona norte o si finalmente encontraran la famosa "zona de alimentación"....
Sino estuviese pillada en Novo Litio compraria muchas más sin dudarlo.


----------



## DDT (15 Jul 2018)

Actualizo: ahora en 0.14 dólares australianos. Mañana veremos como se despierta esta semana.
De momento no hay noticias, aún quedan unas 6 semanas para los resultados del nuevo método metalúrgico que están mirando para maximizar y presentar el mejor Soping Study con las primeras previsiones de números de la mina. Así que esto se alargará hasta octubre mínimo.
También a la espera de los resultados de pozos perforazos al norte ,a ver qué tal.
Mi pensamiento sigue siendo de compra, pero no he comprado más por si acaso baja algo más durante las vacaciones . 
El cobalto ha seguido bajando.
Hay también otras mineras de cobalto que valdría la pena valorar como Cazaly ( al lado de Celsius en Namibia o Marquee y Meteoric en Ontario, Canadá).


----------



## metalero (15 Jul 2018)

he estado mirando sobre esta empresa minera, hace 5 años estubo a 58.00AUD?? vaya desplome se pego


----------



## DDT (23 Jul 2018)

Ja, ja, ja... que va hombre, esa es otra empresa Celsius Holdings.
Celsius Resources que es la minera en cuestión de momento de capa caída y bajando, ahora a 0.125 dólares australianos.
¿Las causas? No me lo explico. ¿Incertidumbre por la caída del precio del cobalto? ¿Miedo por las amenazas de Tesla de reducir a 0 la cantidad de cobalto en sus baterias?
Mucho me temo que siga bajando durante el verano.
Espero que remontemos en septiembre al calor de la publicación de las SS.
Sigo siendo optimista a largo plazo y dubitativa sobre si comprar más.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (23 Jul 2018)

Como, y donde se pueden comprar estas, y las llamadas minerales raros.... Lo pregunta uno que sigue la Bolsa pero nunca ha metido un duro 

Enviado desde mi G3112 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DDT (9 Ago 2018)

Para comprar acciones nada más fácil: dirígete al banco más cercano. También las puedes comprar tú via internet con tu banco o algún corredor. 

Celsius todavía cayendo/corrigiendo/siguiendo la ola de bajada del precio del cobalto.
Ayer compré yo a 0,12 y hoy cotiza a 0,11 dólares australianos. No queda mucho para tener noticias frescas, espero que mañana viernes salga algo. Sigo siendoMUY optimista a largo plazo.


----------



## DDT (12 Ago 2018)

Celsius Resources Ltd.: Ein langlebiges Projekt.
Arriba recomendación de compra de ayer de un analista llamado Hannes Huster.


----------



## lurker (29 Ago 2018)

Buenas, por degiro está disponible verdad?
 
es que me he hecho una cuenta y he mandado unos euros...espero que si porque parece estar calentita a putno de empezar rally


----------



## DDT (29 Ago 2018)

Enlace a la presentación publicada en hotcopper ayer 29 agosto:
https://hotcopper.com.au/documentdownload?id=uOMxKKzFkiWRTLKhOROKAxjvTDYC6gm9zhWZo/t4ke92GA==
Se esperan actualizaciones a finales de septiembre. 
De momento estables entre 0.11 y 0.12 dólares australianos. 
En De Giro están seguro.


----------



## lurker (30 Ago 2018)

buenas, estoy un poco pez en esto de la bolsa, soy mas de criptos pero...

veo que Celsius cotiza en Australia y en Frankfurt. Supongo que desde degiro es mejor que compre las acciones en Frankfurt, ya que son mas baratas al cambio y ademas me cuesta menos la comisión, no?


----------



## DDT (12 Sep 2018)

lurker dijo:


> buenas, estoy un poco pez en esto de la bolsa, soy mas de criptos pero...
> 
> veo que Celsius cotiza en Australia y en Frankfurt. Supongo que desde degiro es mejor que compre las acciones en Frankfurt, ya que son mas baratas al cambio y ademas me cuesta menos la comisión, no?



En Alemania puedes comprar en euros lo cual es una ventaja, ya que sabes el precio exacto de la acción en cada momento y no pagas el cambio de divisa. El problema es que en Australia hay más mercado y más movimiento de acciones.

Ahora está perfecto para entrar, ya que siguieron bajando y parece que han llegado a soporte en 9.5. Espero que a partir de aquí tirean para arriba, que yo ahora estoy en pérdidas.


----------



## DDT (19 Sep 2018)

Actualizo: anoche cerró por fin en 0.13 dólares australianos, subida en un día de un 18% y eso sin noticias. No quiero pensar lo que puede llegar a subir a finales de octubre si las noticias son buenas. 
Ahora ya estoy más tranquila, he salido de zona de pérdidas, uf.


----------



## DDT (17 Oct 2018)

Actualizo: precio actual 0,125 dólares australianos. 
Ahora están perforando en otra zona y parece que aumentará el número de millones de toneladas de cobalto de la mina. Podría ser una de las 5 mejores minas de cobalto fuera de la República del Congo.
De momento no ha salido el esperado Scoping Study.


----------



## DDT (8 Nov 2018)

Mi gozo en un pozo. Grandes pérdidas. La puñetera ha caído a 0,68 dólares australianos. No han publicado ningún dato económico en lo que precisamente tenía que ser un estudio económico. No dan ninguna explicación de porqué y se quedan tan panchos.
El caso es que sigue pareciendo un proyecto estupendo , sobretodo ahora que la mina Katanga del Congo ha reducido producción por contaminarse con uranio.
No me queda otra que aguantarla y esperar que suba.


----------



## DDT (21 Nov 2018)

Actualizo: ahora está en 0,062 después de caer hace unos días a 0,058.
Si hubiera que hacerle caso al refrán "vende cuando las ames y compra cuando las odies" ahora seria el momento propicio para comprar.
Sinceramente, no veo razón para que ahora valgan menos que hace unos meses cuando se hizo un "capital raising" a 0,18 y para mi suerte infinita no entré por excesiva demanda.


----------



## DDT (3 Ene 2019)

Actualizo, ahora a 0,070 dólares australianos.
Se esperan noticias a final de mes. 
Potencial de subida alto hasta el capital raising a 0,18.
Precios del cobalto ahora bajos. Buen momento para entrar.


----------



## DDT (31 Ene 2019)

Hoy a 0.053 dólares australianos.
Parece que está tocando fondo la caída tipo "cuchillo que cae". El soporte está en 0.048.
Sigo pensando que será un buen negocio, y ahora está a un precio de saldo.

---------- Post added 31-ene-2019 at 17:12 ----------

Estoy dudando en si meter algo más de capital aquí o en Exore o en Pursuit (Vanadio).
Esto de la bolsa está resultando ser una adicción.


----------



## DDT (18 Feb 2019)

Siguen en el guano igual que el precio del cobalto , con 62% de caida en un año y al menor precio en 52 semanas de 31000 dólares.
Pero el precio del cobalto no puede seguir siempre tan bajo, sino ¿cómo se hará la revolución del coche eléctrico? Ahora es un momento de oro para entrar los más arriesgados.


----------



## Silverado72 (25 Feb 2019)

Y como consigues acciones de esa minera? Siendo australiana y cotizando en Sidney suena complicado.


----------



## DDT (19 May 2019)

Actualizo:
Después de caer como cuchillo hasta el mismísimo infierno : caída hasta 0.014 desde el máximo de 0.24 se han tirado unos 4 meses entre 0.016 y 0.020 aproximadamente. No se sabe porqué la ultima semana se empezaron a comprar masivamente (movimientos del 20% del total de acciones en las últimas dos semanas). El viernes cerraron a 0.030.
Fuí tonta por no pedir dinero prestado para comprar en 0.016, casi se doblan.
Sigo palmando mucha pasta ya que mi promedio está en 0.095.
Si creéis en el futuro del coche eléctrico y en el aumento del precio del cobalto os aconsejo comprar.

Comprar es tan fácil como pedirle a vuestro banco que os las compre o por un corredor . Si en el banco no saben qué acciones son les decis el ISIN: AU000000CLA6


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (20 May 2019)

Siguen estando a un precio asequible. Sabes el mínimo de cantidad con el que hay que entrar? La verdad es que son un riesgo pero llaman la atención.


----------



## DDT (20 May 2019)

No creo que haya un mínimo. 
Una buena entrada sería comprar 100.000 acciones.


----------



## nyyrikki (22 May 2019)

DDT dijo:


> Siguen en el guano igual que el precio del cobalto , con 62% de caida en un año y al menor precio en 52 semanas de 31000 dólares.
> Pero el precio del cobalto no puede seguir siempre tan bajo, sino ¿cómo se hará la revolución del coche eléctrico? Ahora es un momento de oro para entrar los más arriesgados.



en mi opinion es una accion extremadamente volatil, con mucho buitre especulador detras. 

Por lo que se, la siguiente generacion de baterias no necesitara Cobalto (seguiran necesitando Litio). Tesla ya lo ha reducido en las baterias del Model3, VW ha comunicado que aunque tienen un 14% de Co en el catodo, estan trabajando en reducirlo y en fabricar baterias sin Cobalto. 

VW: Aktionäre rebellieren gegen Herbert Diess’ Entscheidung für das E-Auto - WELT 

"
Die Wolfsburger haben allerdings auch erklärt, umweltverträglichere Batterien bauen zu wollen. Man arbeite „konsequent daran, den Anteil von Kobalt in den Batterien zu reduzieren“, teilte VW mit – was gleichzeitig die Beschaffungsvolumina dieses Rohstoffs schrittweise reduzieren würde.

*Kleinanleger kritisieren Konzentration aufs E-Auto*
Der Anteil dieses Rohstoffs soll von zurzeit zwölf bis 14 Prozent (Gewichtsanteil in der Kathode) auf fünf Prozent innerhalb der nächsten drei bis fünf Jahre sinken. „*Volkswagen arbeitet daran, kobaltfreie Batteriezellen zu entwickeln*“, versicherte VW.
"



yo tengo dinero en un fondo que invierte en Litio, Cobalto, tierras raras, y empresas relacionadas con estos. Estoy perdiendo como un campeon. Las ganancias se las llevan los "insiders", que entran y salen antes de que los pringaos como nosotros se crean haber enterado por lo leido en los medios de comunicacion de lo que se demandara en el futuro.


----------



## DDT (22 May 2019)

nyyrikki dijo:


> en mi opinion es una accion extremadamente volatil, con mucho buitre especulador detras.



Totalmente de acuerdo.
En lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en que el cobalto no se vaya a necesitar para las baterias, por lo menos en unos años.


----------



## DDT (14 Jun 2019)

Actualizo: hoy cerraron a 0.064 dólares australianos.
Se han multiplicado por 4 en cuatro meses. Puta mala suerte no tener dinero para comprar en 0.016.
Parece que van a seguir subiendo , el volumen que se mueve es brutal. Espero que vuelvan a 0,10 mi pivote para salir de pérdidas.
En Hotcopper sólo hay especulaciones de porqué suben: que si van a comprar otro proyecto (nueva mina), que si hay un socio interesado en entrar, que si nos comprarán los chinos... Lo que está claro es que no está relacionado con el precio del cobalto que está más bajo que nunca.


----------



## Silverado72 (13 Jul 2019)

DDT dijo:


> Actualizo:
> Después de caer como cuchillo hasta el mismísimo infierno : caída hasta 0.014 desde el máximo de 0.24 se han tirado unos 4 meses entre 0.016 y 0.020 aproximadamente. No se sabe porqué la ultima semana se empezaron a comprar masivamente (movimientos del 20% del total de acciones en las últimas dos semanas). El viernes cerraron a 0.030.
> Fuí tonta por no pedir dinero prestado para comprar en 0.016, casi se doblan.
> Sigo palmando mucha pasta ya que mi promedio está en 0.095.
> ...



He estado mirando, y al buscarlo en la opción que da en mi cartera de valores no aparece en el índice del Australia S&P ASX200, ni buscando como Celsius ni como CLA.

Ese indice S&P ASX200 es la única opción de Australia que me da. Esta es la lista que aparece con "C"

Listado de acciones
NOMBRE PRECIO VAR% VAR. MÁXIMO MÍNIMO VOLUMEN FECHA/HORA 

CARSALES FPO 14,370 0,21 0,030 14,465 14,210 443.575 12/07/19 07:59 C
CWLTH BANK FPO 81,590 0,43 0,350 82,000 80,910 2.301.628 12/07/19 07:59 C
CC AMATIL FPO 10,360 -1,05 -0,110 10,475 10,350 702.448 12/07/19 07:59 C
CREDITCORP FPO 26,880 -0,11 -0,030 27,000 26,760 160.882 12/07/19 07:59 C
COSTA GRP FPO 4,250 -1,39 -0,060 4,380 4,205 1.392.210 12/07/19 07:59 C
CHALLENGER FPO 6,755 -2,24 -0,155 6,870 6,740 2.783.259 12/07/19 07:59 C
CHARTER HG FORUS 11,715 -0,30 -0,035 11,800 11,550 739.520 12/07/19 07:59 C
CIMIC FPO 45,100 -0,77 -0,350 45,530 44,930 197.879 12/07/19 07:59 C
CHARTER HALL 5,150 -0,96 -0,050 5,170 5,120 419.028 12/07/19 07:59 C
CROMWELLED STAPL 1,185 -0,84 -0,010 1,190 1,180 5.384.091 12/07/19 07:59 C
CHORUSX FPO NZX 5,350 -1,83 -0,100 5,440 5,320 339.995 12/07/19 07:59 C
COOPER FPO 0,550 -1,79 -0,010 0,555 0,542 880.781 12/07/19 07:59 C
COCHLEAR FPO 221,390 0,13 0,280 222,720 220,040 59.519 12/07/19 07:59 C
COLESGROUP FPO 13,970 0,58 0,080 14,050 13,850 1.115.843 12/07/19 07:59 C
CSHARE FPO 16,525 -0,63 -0,105 16,600 16,430 593.163 12/07/19 07:59 C
CHRETAILRT UNIT 4,530 -1,52 -0,070 4,570 4,490 428.558 12/07/19 07:59 C
CSL LIMITED 220,320 -0,64 -1,420 221,590 218,920 270.674 12/07/19 07:59 C
CSR FPO 4,215 -0,12 -0,005 4,230 4,160 4.029.210 12/07/19 07:59 C
CORP TRAV FPO 21,755 -1,07 -0,235 22,280 21,730 690.904 12/07/19 07:59 C
CALTEX FPO 25,720 -0,73 -0,190 26,180 25,680 559.554 12/07/19 07:59 C
CLINUVEL FPO 33,080 -8,24 -2,970 35,930 32,570 234.928 12/07/19 07:59 C
CROWN FPO 12,780 -0,70 -0,090 12,930 12,770 1.021.684 12/07/19 07:59 C
CLEANAWAY FPO 2,450 -0,81 -0,020 2,510 2,450 11.728.129 12/07/19 07:59 C
CYBG PLC CDI 1:1 3,600 0,00 0,000 3,600 3,540 1.821.320 12/07/19 07:59 C


----------



## DDT (13 Jul 2019)

Estar están, te pongo la pagina de investing para que lo veas por ti mismo.
Celsius Resources Ltd (CLA) Historical Prices - Investing.com


----------



## Silverado72 (13 Jul 2019)

Si, pero a mi la compañía no me aparece en ese indice australiano.

Y es la opción que me proporciona mi banco. ¿ No cotiza en el S&P ASX200?


----------



## Silverado72 (13 Jul 2019)

Debe estar en otro indice del ASX, porque la compañía si aparece en este listado del ASX.
The official list

Se ve que mi banco solo me ofrece la opción del ASX200


----------



## DDT (13 Jul 2019)

Si te atreves a invertir o jugarte las pelas especulando que es lo mismo, puede ser una buena compra a un par de años vista cuando se "espera" que vuelva a subir el precio del cobalto.
Yo estoy pillada en un precio mucho más alto y no voy a comprar más, pero tampoco voy a vender con pérdidas. Y que dios nos pille confesados.


----------



## Silverado72 (13 Jul 2019)

Ya, ahora tenía otra bajada y por eso pensé en comprar. La pega es que la orden no la puedo hacer vía telemática en el banco donde tengo cartera de valores, que sería lo sencillo. 

Supongo que podría ir a alguna sucursal física y a tal vez me la gestionaban, pero tampoco pensaba gastar mucho. Veremos lo que hago al final.


----------



## DDT (15 Jul 2019)

Suerte hagas lo que hagas.


----------



## calvocelapelo (10 Jun 2020)

UP UP UP

Han hecho una adquisicion nueva con obejtivo ORO
Aqui uno que lleva unas cuantas.


----------



## DDT (18 Mar 2022)

calvocelapelo dijo:


> UP UP UP
> 
> Han hecho una adquisicion nueva con obejtivo ORO
> Aqui uno que lleva unas cuantas.
> ...



Que has hecho con ellas?
Yo acabo de comprar más.
Vuelven a perforar en Namibia para extraer muestras y probar nuevos métodos de metalurgia. Con el método tradicional no conseguían extraer el cobalto.
Ademas ahora tenemos beneplácito del gobierno filipino para posible mina de cobre, mina MCB. Hay mucho cobre y algo de oro y zinc.








Our Assets Philippines - Celsius Resources


Our assets Philippines Namibia Australia Maalinao-Caigutan-Biyog (MCB Project) The Maalinao-Caigutan-Biyog (MCB Project) is Celsius Resources’ world-class copper-gold project situated in the Philippines on the country’s main island of Luzon – about 320 km north of Manila.The MCB Project, which...




celsiusresources.com.au


----------



## DDT (24 Mar 2022)

Insisto,echadle un vistazo a esta minera.


----------

